# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Sausages n salami

## teFerrarri

Wild Pork and venison salamis and lamb and venison sausages.  Cold smoked then finished in the oven.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of a how to?

----------


## southernredneck

> Bit of a how to?


I agree please 
I've had a crack at sausages before got them tasting good just couldn't get the texture right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

Looking good...

----------


## teFerrarri

ok as requested.... not sure which parts wanted explaining so heres what we do anyway for sausages.   Bone out meat into strips, removing the tougher silverskin and avoiding the really gristly meat (shanks) and fat. kept the lamb in the mix  fat pretty lean. Run thru the mincer  using a coarse plate, mixing well.  Add the saussage meal, seasonings etc Packets reccommend 80 -90 grams  per kilo  but we use it at about 60 grams to the kilo as we prefer a meaty snag not a meally one like the supermarket. For venison we also use the pattie mix - makes veni mince or patties edible without having to empty the whole pantry of seasonings and salt. This time we used  a mix of patti and sausage meal 60/40%  weighed out but mixed into the meat till it looked right. Putting the mince into a big plastic bag made it easier to mix the meat and meals than having it previously in a big tub.  
  Put mix back thru the mincer using a finer plate - providing it can be found grrrr ours went thru the coarse plate twice after  boy looks AND mum looks couldnt find the finer plate. Odd bit of extra texture but thats ok.
  Put about 2 .5 kg  of meat mix into a bowl and add a couple of tablespoons  of cold water at a time, mixing to  a soft sticky consistency.  We have a sausage stuffer bought from Hunt and Fish last year. Used the medium spout to fill prewashed natural skins....be warned they stink! Wash well inside and out.....dont drop the end otherwise its like wrestling a pregnant tapeworm in the kitchen sink.  Thread onto the filler spout ( remember those lessons from long ago...or lack of and fumble with it like youre in the dark....) Tie a knot in your end  while the  meat gets put into the press. Its a two person operation  one turning the crank handle while the other holds the skin as it fills. Pinch the filled skin to twist it - i do three -  then pinch and twist the next one in the opposite direction. I twisted them into pairs  while the press was refilled. Can do threes  by making the pair then forced number three between them....ha ha ha looks good but the burst skins in the process are a pain in the  ass.  The more water added to the mix the easier the skins fill but  they would also stew on cooking I imagine. Ours are meat dense but cook up well and the boys are slowed down just a tad  :Have A Nice Day: 

Highly recommend Dunninghams for butchers supplies, skins meals seasonings ets.  www.dunninghams.co.nz Great range and fantastic service and prices.  Get a copy of their catalogue for product  and recipes

----------


## Gapped axe

my dad was the manager of Dunninghams Rotorua, very handy when it came around to making patties (favourite) and mince, sausages, and sausage meat.

----------


## mrs dundee

Has anyone tried duck salami before,my son and got some duck breasts in freezer dont know what to mix it with or do just take all to a butchery and they sort it.

----------


## southernredneck

Yep had some made last year man it was good we just took them in and let the butcher sort it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

How much duck breasts you got hv.

----------


## southernredneck

It varies for each butcher we had 10kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

> It varies for each butcher we had 10kg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok thanks better weigh up what we got.

----------


## mrs dundee

Ok thanks for that,i think better weigh it up.

----------


## gsp follower

> Ok thanks for that,i think better weigh it up.


SOME WILL GO AS LOW AS 5 KG.S
they may ask if you used steel or lead also parrie goes well to.
 they,l add pork fat to the mix and say you dont want the breasts ground to fine.
you usually have a choice of garlic and pepper or even more.
watch out for the spicy som,e can be toilet role in the freezer spicy. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
the bird meat sausages are better baked than fried imho as they cook more even and you dont end up with raw in the middle or overcooked on the outer.

----------


## kotuku

Gsp followers goose salami -it'llgive an ameoba a rajah if it ate enough -bloooooooddddddyyyyy delicious!
goose sausages just as good but the need a bloody robust fry .no pussying around!
 try duckbreast sausage rolls- make ya sausage rolls but instead of 100%saussie meat -1/2 the mix and add a duck /goose breast or two. rip into em but dont blame me if you start eyeing the pet budgie up like a randy mallard drake or an old gander!

----------


## Pointer

"It's like wrestling a pregnant tapeworm in the kitchen sink" - gold!

----------


## mucko

> Has anyone tried duck salami before,my son and got some duck breasts in freezer dont know what to mix it with or do just take all to a butchery and they sort it.


not duck but i was gifted some turkey and goat and they were very good.

----------


## southernredneck

Got this years duck salami back from the butcher on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

